# [Windows 7 RC] Your copy of Windows is not genuine...



## multimolti (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

*Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es damit was zu tun hat, schreibe es aber trotzdem mal:*
Habe heute eine zweite SATA-Festplatte eingebaut, beim Einbau das IDE-Kabel vom DVD-Brenner rausgezogen und vergessen wieder einzustecken, eben festgestellt, dass kein DVD-Laufwerk da ist, ausgeschaltet, IDE wieder eingesteckt und wieder hochgefahren.

Jetzt kommt die eigentliche Frage:
Grade nach dem Hochfahren und Anmelden hatte ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit nem Fenster "Your copy of Windows is not genuine... [Advantages of genuine software]... [Where to report] ... [anderer Kram]".
Ich habe aber den ganz normalen Key benutzt den Microsoft mir zugeschickt hat. Nach 2x auf "Next" klicken geht mein Win7 jetzt auch wieder wie früher, Aero ist noch an, hat sich anscheinend nichts geändert.
Windows Update ist deaktiviert, also weiß ich nicht, wie der auf einmal auf die Idee kommt, mein Windows wäre nicht original.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

EDIT:
Bei "System", also wenn man Rechtsklick auf Computer macht und dann Properties/Eigenschaften, steht ganz unten:

```
Windows activation:
Windows is activated
Product ID: xxx
```
Wundert mich also wirklich, was dieses Fenster sollte -.-


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe aber den ganz normalen Key benutzt den Microsoft mir zugeschickt hat. Nach 2x auf "Next" klicken geht mein Win7 jetzt auch wieder wie früher, Aero ist noch an, hat sich anscheinend nichts geändert.


Dann ist doch alles OK.
Stelle Dir mal vor Win7 hätte Dein BIOS "formatiert", 230 Volt durch die CPU gejagt und mit dem Laser vom DVD-Laufwerk den PC "zerschnippelt". 

Ich würde sagen dass Win7 gedacht hat dass Du neue Hardware eingebaut hast und Du Win7 deshalb neu aktivieren musstest.
Aber nur wegen einer neuen HDD und einem möglicherweise "vergessenen" und somit als "neu" angenommenen DVD?
Hört sich für mich nach einem Bug an.
Was mag dann erst passieren wenn man mal den Lüfter wechselt?! 
Wann sollte Win7 doch gleich nochmal in den Handel kommen? Im Herbst?
Da darf man ja gespannt sein was da noch kommt..... 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## multimolti (31. Juli 2009)

Hmm stimmt, mit dem Hardware-Wechsel war da irgendwas... aber wie gesagt, nach der Festplatte hat er es nicht gemacht, erst nach dem DVD-Laufwerk... naja, was solls, wenn man mal in die News schaut sieht man dass es jetzt schon die ersten WGA Fixes gibt, also ist das mit der Aktivierung wohl nicht soo problematisch ;-)


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Juli 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> ... aber wie gesagt, nach der Festplatte hat er es nicht gemacht, erst nach dem DVD-Laufwerk...


Dann wurde wohl nur ein Hardwarewechsel akzeptiert..... und ein 2. (das DVD) war dann zu viel.

Und den letzten Satz habe ich einfach mal überlesen.....


----------



## multimolti (31. Juli 2009)

Kann gut sein, und dass ich den 2. Satz geschrieben habe bedeutet ja nur, dass ich Zeitung/News lese, nicht dass ich in irgendwelche kriminellen Aktivitäten verstrickt wäre.


----------

